#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-10-11
<manusheel> shan: Hi Shan.
<shan> manusheel, hello sir
<manusheel> shan: Around?
<shan> manusheel, yes sir
<shan> i am here
<manusheel> shan: You were able to include the recommendations by alsroot in your patch, except one of them.
<manusheel> shan: Your response was quick, which is good.
<shan> manusheel, yes sir, i will have a word with alsroot now.
<shan> alsroot, hi around?
<manusheel> shan: Did you discuss with Aleksey on how you plan to implement the remaining feature?
<alsroot> shan: ho
<shan> alsroot, hi, i had a look at the pointers provided by you yesterday. but, since downloaded activities show in the journal directly. I see no reason as to why implement a get_journal.resume.
<shan> downloaded activities show only up in the journal. *
<alsroot> shan: what about resuing from journal palette or from pasting an .xo from clipboard
<shan> alsroot, i could be wrong here, do correct me if i am. Even after pasting it has to be launched from the journal.
<alsroot> shan: on pasting journal execs misc.resume thus downgrading will silently skipped
<alsroot> s/pastings/resumed-from-palette-or-from-details-dialog/
<shan> execs?
<alsroot> shan: executes
<shan> alsroot, okay. having a look now. get back to you in some time. So, that will be the only issue right?
<alsroot> shan: the issue is simple, instead of adding alert to 3 places(and possible new resume invocations), better to have it in resume()
<shan> alsroot, so basically what i should try to implement is  "try not using listview.py and somehow get the pop-up alert to be started from misc.resume "
<shan> alsroot, would that be a much appropriate approach?
<alsroot> shan: not from misc.resume, it can't import activity class (to avoid circle dependencies), as I said, I can't find better option than moving misc.resume to journal activiity class method
<shan> alsroot, i think i got your idea. This wouldn't be involving changing misc.resume to get_journal.resume ?..would it?
<alsroot> shan: what I meant is just moving misc.resume() to JournalActivity.resume, get_journal() is just a method to get JournalActivity instance
<mukul> alsroot: Does sugar crash whenever an unhandled python exception occurs? Then 2063 doesn;t make much sense.
<alsroot> mukul: afaik it doesn't
<mukul> alsroot: Can I test that?
<alsroot> mukul: just grep for all alert invocations in sugar prokect sources
<alsroot> mukul: oops, sugar can be aborted on exception while launching
<alsroot> mukul: but after that, all unhandled exceptions will be just logged
<alsroot> ..it is not sugar specific but regular glib/gtk behaviour because exceptions could be thrown only as reaction on glib event
<mukul> alsroot, Ok I get it.
<alsroot> mukul: forget about alert invocations, I jsut misread ticket
<manusheel> alsroot: Making changes at sugar.logger APIs won't help?
<alsroot> manusheel: yeah, looks like, there is excepthook
<manusheel> alsroot: Ok, then, we should be able to resolve it by introducing changes at the Sugar API level.
<alsroot> manusheel: why? just doing some stuff in excepthook w/o API changes
<manusheel> alsroot: Ok, that was a proposal. Great, if we can do changes using the excepthook without API changes, that would be great.
<shan> alsroot, yes, yes. sorry i mistyped. But will we be moving misc.resume() to JournalActivity.resume everywhere? or only in listview.py?
<shan> by everywhere, i mean all those places, where misc.resume() is invoked. We would not be doing that right? ( i am asking this just to confirm the thought process )
<manusheel> mukul: Did you discuss with alsroot on the excepthook available to us at the Sugar level?
<mukul> manusheel: No. a
<alsroot> shan: since misc.resume will be moved to JournalActivity.resume, you need to change all misc.resume invocation (might look invasive but this fix will go to 0.92 I guess)
<mukul> alsroot: Can you guide me on this excepthook feature?
<alsroot> mukul: see python docs for sys module
<shan> alsroot, that would mean, that misc.resume will never be required again and instead wherever it was to be called JournalActivity.resume should be called in its place. This will take considerable time too. Also, in all places where this is to be done importing of JournalActivity (and others if any ) will be required. right?
<alsroot> shan: yup, in all this code import journal.misc anyway so importing another journal module is not a problem
<shan> yes, that won't be a problem, will do that. Thanks a lot. I will try this out immediately and will get back to you in a while.
<mukul> alsroot: How can excepthook by used for Bug 2063?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 2063 in launchpad-foundations "Trying to reach upstream of a package gives me an error" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2063
<alsroot> mukul: thats the question, anyway if you need a hook for unhandled exceptions, excepthook is the option
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-10-12
<Ubuntu1010-sugar> testing HD install of Ubuntu 10.10 with sugar emulator installed from install applications app then drag-dropped surf-115.xo from USB bootstrapped applications from ASLO
<Ubuntu1010-sugar> seems to work fine. Only has read installed when it starts
 * Ubuntu1010-sugar and it fails to start
<Ubuntu1010-sugar> satellit here testing...: )
<satellit_> note: install of sugar emulator also makes gdm selection for sugar in bottom bar
<satellit_> Build: Ubuntu 10.10  Sugar 0.88.1
<satellit_> runs full screen
<satellit_> used Ubuntu Software Center for install of Sugar  "The emulator for the Sugar Desktop Environment"
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-10-13
<upyourssteve> i have some sugar for ya
<MarkShuttleMorph> who wnats sugar
<MarkShuttleMorph> !ops | emergency
<ubot2> emergency: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<MarkShuttleMorph> sup
<satellit-U1010> testing autologon to multiple channels on IRC by edit of IRC activity
<mukul> alsroot: Hi
<alsroot> mukul: hi
<mukul> alsroot: I wanted to make a small dialog box. Where can I find its implementation? Can the dialog box be added in any file ..Be it GUI or non-GUI?
<alsroot> mukul: you mean dialog box in shell?
<alsroot> mukul: anyway you can use what CP does
<mukul> alsroot: I was actually trying to get an alert whenever unhandled python excecption occured in journal. but problem is that whenever unhandled python excpetion occured, the journal icon was not displayed. As a result, nothing was visible. Therefore I now think of a dialog box which would be independent of this.
<alsroot> mukul: to make journal visible, use ShellModel.set_zoom_level
<alsroot> though I'm not sure that popping an alert in journal makes sense here
<mukul> alsroot: Yes, It doesn't. But what should be a makeshift arrangement?
<alsroot> mukul: dunno, if you got pointers from design team, you'd better just implement what they think is useful
<mukul> alsroot: I think I will have to ask sugar-devel abt it then.
<alsroot> mukul: use [DESIGN] tag
<lfaraone> I'm using mk-sbuild to create a sbuild chroot of sid. Is it normal for it to be bringing in packages like exim4, openssh-client, xulrunner (!!!), and hicolor-icon-theme?
<lfaraone> oops
<dfarning> shan ping
<Shan> dfarning, hi
<dfarning> hey, I am going to start writing a series of tutorials to help new developer get started.  Do you have suggestions for a couple tutorials for stuff that was hard for you.
<dfarning> Shan, ^^
<Shan> dfarning, yeah, there were some things. Could i send you a email about it in the morning ? Would that be fine ?
<dfarning> Shan, that would be great.
<dfarning> Shan, thanks
<Shan> dfarning, np
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-10-14
<lfaraone> alsroot: did you see Jean-Baptiste's comnent on bug 511225 re our patch?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 511225 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "running sugar causes left-click not to work properly in GNOME (affects: 10) (dups: 2) (heat: 70)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511225
<alsroot> lfaraone: what's the url?
<alsroot> oops, I see
<alsroot> lfaraone: yup, thats the issue, but not the issue of the patch but current sugar implementation (sugar rewrites metacity gconf anyway)
<alsroot> lfaraone: if it is a problem then there is only one option, remove all metacity changes from sugar (it is impossible to localize gconf settings)
<mukul> alsroot: hi
<alsroot> mukul: hi
<mukul> alsroot: Wish if you can have a look at this and perhaps help me with my few doubts.
<mukul> alsroot: http://lists.sugarlabs.org/archive/sugar-devel/2010-October/027794.html
<alsroot> mukul: can't open lists.sugarlabs.org, looks like problem w/ the server
<mukul> alsroot: Ok, you must have received a mail . Anyways, here is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/513298/
<alsroot> mukul: well, I personally don't see this feature itself so useful (I mean popping up any alerts), but it is more design question and requires reply from designers
<mukul> alsroot: Ok, let us leave the 2nd question relating to design as of now. However, 1. To catch all unhandled python exceptions in sugar, where exactly should
<mukul> we be looking forward to be the venue for adding the functionality?
<mukul>     Adding it in journalactivity.py doesn't seem to serve all purposes. It
<mukul> has to be added somewhere which is being used all the time.
<alsroot> mukul: I mean before starting implementation better to make sure that this feature will be accepted
<alsroot> mukul: btw it sounds like it is more than just a ticket, and maybe using feature will be more useful, http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Features/Feature_Template
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-10-15
<lfaraone> alsroot: right. I don't see why Sugar changes Metacity at all…
<mukul> Quozl: Hi
<Quozl> dude.
<mukul> Quozl: With reference to http://lists.sugarlabs.org/archive/sugar-devel/2010-October/027861.html ,   I mistakenly used Tab instead of spaces and thus, the patch was a bit confusing. I will resubmit the patch. A pastebin of the corrected patch is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/513616/. Wish if you could review it.
<Quozl> mukul: yes, that looks like what I produced after fixing the tabs.  (i used emacs M-x untabify)
<Quozl> mukul: does it work for you?
<mukul> Quozl: Yes, it is very similar. Yes, it does. Basically, it replaces the menu entry Start, Start with/ resume,Resume With to a frozen " No activity to start entry" as the files can't be opened.
<mukul> Quozl: Thanks, for reviewing it.
<Quozl> mukul: i have further comments, standby.
<Quozl> mukul: i'm worried that the english phrase "No activity installed to start entry" introduces a term "installed" to the child learner, the word has not been introduced before as far as I can recall.  The original bug #328 description used the same word.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 328 in baz "Race in reading directory / reading a file" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328
<Quozl> no, bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/328
<Quozl> mukul: perhaps "(no activity can start this)"
<mukul> Quozl: Yes, right. The bug description used the term.
<Quozl> ... although that implies there exists no activity at all, globally, which isn't true or provable.
<mukul> Quozl: Ok, I agree with you.
<Quozl> mukul: you could ask sugar-devel for advise on the wording.
<mukul> Perhaps, something like "No activity present to start this entry"
<mukul> ^Quozl
<Quozl> Perhaps, yes.
<dipankar> lfaraone, hi
<dipankar> how are you doing?
<dipankar> whois lfaraone
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-10-16
<satellit_> Ian_Daniher: any progress on maple-syrup?
<mukul> alsroot: hi
<mukul> alsroot: Around?
<alsroot> mukul: pong
<ibansal> lfaraone, around?
<lfaraone> ibansal: what do you need?
<ibansal> lfaraone, i was working on etoys activity
<lfaraone> ibansal: okay.
<ibansal> when we try to import the new tar ball into the existing version it shows error
<ibansal> let me just paste it
<lfaraone> ibansal: please don't paste into the channel.
<lfaraone> ibansal: instead use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ibansal> lfaraone, sure
<ibansal> just give me a min
<ibansal> take 2mins since have to redo to produce the same error
<ibansal> lfaraone, check http://paste.ubuntu.com/514563/
<ibansal> lfaraone, any idea how this can be corrected
<ibansal_> luke around?
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-10-17
<mukul> alsroot: hi
<alsroot> mukul: hi
<mukul> alsroot: With reference to bug 328, I had changed the wordings of " No activity to start entry" to "No activity is available to start entry" on recommendations of Frederick and Quozl.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 328 in baz "Race in reading directory / reading a file" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328
<alsroot> mukul: in my mind it should be changed in en translation on translate.sl.o not in code directly, otherwise it will break existed translation
<mukul> alsroot: I am not aware of this translation procedure. Can you elaborate and what should be done to my patch?
<alsroot> mukul: you just don't need to change text in code, people who think that "No activity to start entry" need to create ticket for translate component on bugs.sl.o or change it on translate.sl.o
<alsroot> mukul: so, you don't need to care about "No activity to start entry" within the fix you are working on
<mukul> alsroot: Ok...Then should I send the latest version ...
<mukul> alsroot: What is the difference between pylint and sugar-lint?
<alsroot> mukul: sugar-lint calls pylint w/ standard parameters, also it execs pep8
<mukul> So if I use pylint ie pep8 then should it be compatible for sugar-lint esp for python files?
<alsroot> mukul: it is the same, the differences are: you need to pass pylint arguments manually and sugar-lint has convenient modes like recursive processing and using vimdiff for changing code
<mukul> mukul> alsroot: Ok...Then should I send the latest version with the wordings back to normal..?
<alsroot> mukul: yup, it will be applied to trunk
<alsroot> did I get it right that debian/ubuntu packages signing is only about signing Relase file in repo?
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2011-10-13
<manofire> hello everybody
<manofire> satellit_: ping
<grantbow> hello manofire
<grantbow> oops, missed him
<satellit_> grantbow: hi  how is your project going?
<satellit_> take a look at latest soas-coconut...http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Community/Distributions/Fedora-SoaS#Soas-v5-Coconut
<grantbow> satellit_ cool.  Did you see that Ubuntu 11.10 was released a couple hours ago?
<satellit_> no more "classic gnome" :  (
<satellit_> I will lookat it later to see if sugar-desktop is still working
<grantbow> I need to play with it to see what is and isn't there by default and such.
<satellit_> hi grant
<grantbow> I'm traveling in Nairobi, Kenya right now so I'm a little busy. I hope to bring together an OLPC summit with the 11 deployments here.
<satellit_> browse -surf support is essential in any sugar
<grantbow> good
<satellit_> wow...nice  good for you
<grantbow> Sameer Verma and I were talking about Sugar on Ubuntu for some schools in SF when it's ready adn stable.
<grantbow> Sameer is the leader of olpcsf.org with others - conference is coming up soon this month.
<grantbow> in SF - I won't be able to attend.
<satellit_> alsroot is the key to getting it working.....
<satellit_> 088 version has working browser I hear
<grantbow> good to hear
<grantbow> more on my current work is linked from http://www.grantbow.com/dreamfish.html
<satellit_> pbrobinson fixed surf in f15  soas final http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Community/Distributions/Fedora-SoaS#Soas-v5-Coconut  take a look
<grantbow> cool
<grantbow> I'm looking at it now already
<satellit_> the dd image file is fun for a 2 GB USB
<grantbow> ok, I'll download it after I get the 12.04 Ubuntu bits today.
<satellit_> neat site will look at it later.....
<satellit_> have to go...keep up the good work!
<grantbow> ty - you too!
<grantbow> ttyl dinner is ready here too.
 * satellit_ breakfast in Bend Oregon....
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2014-10-08
<pokeolpc> hello
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2014-10-10
<namo1994> Hi!
